

The Business Card Is Dead - joryhatton
https://wayfare.io/blog/2015/03/the-business-card-is-dead--long-live-the-call-to-action/

======
jakejake
At our company we have "call to action" cards but we just call them flyers.
Ours are actually in the design of poker playing cards.

I do find myself rarely passing out my business card for work-related stuff
anymore, and half the time I forget to even refill my wallet. Usually it's
just when I meet somebody out and about and we decide we should keep in touch.

